# Potter's Manor, Crowborough, East Sussex - May 2013



## Mardy Bum (May 25, 2013)

After failing to find this the other month we decided to try again after a few hours spent peering at Google Earth. It was grey, wet and downright grim in Brighton but once we got out to the derelict farm we looked round last time it was glorious sun, luckily for us a very nice teenager on a motorbike pointed us in the right direction and there she was, the glorious Potter's!
There was a group of teens and a few other people milling around the grounds, we spoke to the teens who said they come up to the house fairly often and we'd later encounter them enjoying a bong on the roof.
The house is in a pretty bad way and at first we didn't manage to see much of the left hand side due to fear of the thread bare floors. There was little in the way of personal items left, we found one piece of furniture with painting on and a smashed canvas. The whole place was riddled with damp and the carpet on the stairs were soaking wet, none of this is helped by a pipe gushing out water by one of the kilns at the back of the house. 
After a quick mooch inside we did the gardens and outhouses we decided to risk the upstairs again having seen the stoners on the roof and asking them if it was safe! We even managed to get to the kitchen in the basement and had a cursory browse before leaving.
Used my camera phone so some of the pixs aren't the best quality, got about another 20 on a camera to be developed.



































There's a shit load more shots here
http://s1306.photobucket.com/user/mardy_bum87/library/potters-may-2013


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

good you went in. the stoners seem interesting


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 25, 2013)

I think the stoners are one of the reasons this place is so trashed. Glad you finally got there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lost (May 26, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> I think the stoners are one of the reasons this place is so trashed. Glad you finally got there. Thanks for sharing



Forgetting the main reason - it being whored all over the forums a couple of years ago.

Your photos aren't bad for camera phone efforts.


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 26, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> good you went in. the stoners seem interesting



You can just make them out on the roof in the first picture! They looked proper shame faced when we popped our heads through the hole onto the roof and saw the bong, bless em!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 26, 2013)

Mardy Bum said:


> You can just make them out on the roof in the first picture! They looked proper shame faced when we popped our heads through the hole onto the roof and saw the bong, bless em!



haha good one. when we went down south. this was only.place didnt have full postcode for so stopped some lad in street and asked about old interesting buildings , he didnt know of any apart from the 'haunted house' down the lane...bingo


----------

